# Just wanna share my dog Potato



## Anstarx (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi just wanna share I rescued and adopted this Potato from a shut-down pet shop. Most of my friends and family aren't that interested in dogs but I really want to talk about him.

I didn't really plan to have any pet as I have a hard time taking care of myself (had to set alarm clocks all day long or I won't remember to eat or sleep), but my friend asked my if I could just help rescue and foster Potato for a week or two until her dogs got used to the rescue she's fostering atm. I said sure, worst case scenrio I just wipe my floor everyday for a little while. I work from home these days anyways and I'm just happy to help her.

So I went to the pet shop, found him cowering in a small cage. He's one year old and the owner said proudly that he had lived in a cage most of his life so I can just put him in a cage at home with no problem. He was absolutely terrified when the owner grabbed him and take him out, shaking like a leaf when I try to pet him. I took a cab home, had to hold onto him the whole time as the driver didn't want a dog on his car. However, I could feel his shaking got less and less the longer I hold on to him.
I got home, put him down, let him roam free in my apartment, and after a while he started hopping and jogging and wagging his tail.





_Potato's first encounter with a mirror. He's still mesmerized by it today._
For the first few day he aboslutely refuse to come out of this corner of my living room other than to get food. He's happy when I went to pet him but will stay in the corner if I move away. I didn't have anything for dog so I gave him an old shirt as a bed. He was so excited and confused about the fabric, kept sniffing and exploring the sleeves and the collar. I felt he may never had anything so soft soft to step on before.




_Potato and his safe corner._
I wasn't thinking about adoption until one week in. He had started coming out of his corner and following around, just glued to my side. He doesn't bark, doesn't mind me touching his tail or paws, snores while keeping his butt or head against my feet, pulls back his ears when happy, puts his chin on my lap when he wants pets and gives me puppy eyes, keep looking back to make sure I'm following him when walking, doesn't know how to play with balls and toys but will always chase me around, farts so much when he stole my powdered milk for baking, learned not to pull the leash too much and some simple command even though I didn't intentionally train him. I can't say what exactly tipped my scale, but I felt I'm just fell more in love with him everyday.




_One clingy Potato_

Potato is a mutt of unknown breed, which means it will be harder for him to get adopted where I live. People usually prefer purebreeds or mix of name breeds. The rescue organization who contacted my friend (who contacted me) said a lot of abandoned dogs were mutt like him, and many who adopted a mutt only to return them later. At one week mark, my friend asked me to fill in some info about Potato so the rescue group can start posting about him. It was then I finally made the decision and asked for an adption form instead.







_Potato not understanding how balls and toys or beds work_

So yeah, it's been two weeks since I filled and sent in the official adoption form, and I don't regret it one bit. He brought me more joy and love than I could provide him, and I just want to show appreciation to this good boy.




_A sleepy Potato refuses to not touch me._


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 3, 2022)

Potato is lucky to have found his way to you!  Thank you for sharing this sweet story with us.


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2022)

I am glad you and Potato found each other.


----------



## MellonFriend (Feb 3, 2022)

What an amazing story! Dogs are just the most amazing animals for stealing your heart and reciprocating your affection.  Thanks for sharing his story!


----------



## AliOop (Feb 3, 2022)

I love this story. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Andy7891 (Feb 3, 2022)

That's great. I think sometimes people get dogs, and try to force a happy relationship and maybe aren't the best pet owners. It sounds like you took the decision very seriously and that is wonderful. I'm sure he will be a very happy dog and dogs are really awesome companions, we humans are fortunate to have them and vice verca.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 3, 2022)

Precious.  ❤


----------



## Catscankim (Feb 3, 2022)

I cried happy tears when reading your story. I am so happy you found each other ❤❤❤


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Feb 3, 2022)

Congratulations to you and Potato.  All of our best dogs have been rescues.  Here's our current pup.  His name is Frank.


----------



## Anstarx (Feb 4, 2022)

Ugeauxgirl said:


> View attachment 64226
> Congratulations to you and Potato.  All of our best dogs have been rescues.  Here's our current pup.  His name is Frank.


OMG his face! So shooketh!


----------



## mmatts64 (Feb 4, 2022)

Anstarx said:


> Hi just wanna share I rescued and adopted this Potato from a shut-down pet shop. Most of my friends and family aren't that interested in dogs but I really want to talk about him.
> 
> I didn't really plan to have any pet as I have a hard time taking care of myself (had to set alarm clocks all day long or I won't remember to eat or sleep), but my friend asked my if I could just help rescue and foster Potato for a week or two until her dogs got used to the rescue she's fostering atm. I said sure, worst case scenrio I just wipe my floor everyday for a little while. I work from home these days anyways and I'm just happy to help her.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story and a lucky boy


----------



## Becky1024 (Feb 4, 2022)

Awww…what a wonderful story. I’m glad you found each other! Once I had a dog who was abused her first year of life just like Potato. Gracie did not know how to play either. Gracie’s behavior therapist told me that play is a learned behavior in young puppies, and if a dog did not get that opportunity they may never learn to play.  She also taught me that it’s ok if a dog does not play as long as they are happy. It sure sounds like Potato is a happy dog!


----------



## Michelle0803 (Feb 4, 2022)

Potato is lucky to have found you!  He's a cutie.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 4, 2022)

Ugeauxgirl said:


> All of our best dogs have been rescues. Here's our current pup. His name is Frank.


OMG! What a face! Just melts my heart! ❤


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Feb 4, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> OMG! What a face! Just melts my heart! ❤


Looking cute is his only talent, but I must admit he's quite good at it!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 4, 2022)

I love this so much. Congratulations on finding your new buddy.


----------



## kirsten. (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh my goodness he's so cute!!! Congratulations and thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Trinbago27 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you for your beautiful story… it was meant to be.  You feel like your heart will just pop open with what you receive from pets. I have a rottie that thinks she’s a lap dog and when she leans on me, it melts my heart to mush!

potato is yours and will love you to the end.


----------



## MrsDIY (Feb 5, 2022)

What a sweet story about a sweet pup and his rescuer.


----------



## Dru B. (Feb 5, 2022)

A few years ago I adopted a dog that had come from a puppy mill that was shut down. She had never been out of her little 2’ square cage with only the wire to walk on, never even touched the ground, or grass!
Potato is going to bring you so much joy, love, and comfort! Congratulations on finding your dog companion, he’s lucky to have you.


----------



## forestedge (Feb 5, 2022)

Gunnar, Kahless and I love your story.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh Potato is so lovely and so lucky to have found you!  Such an adorable boy.  It looks to me like he has some corgi in him.
Have a look at this heartwarming advertisement for a New Zealand company.  Your story reminds me of this:


----------



## Zing (Feb 6, 2022)

Your puppers is a cutie patootie!  My Trevor-boy and I thank you,


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Feb 7, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh Potato is so lovely and so lucky to have found you!  Such an adorable boy.  It looks to me like he has some corgi in him.
> Have a look at this heartwarming advertisement for a New Zealand company.  Your story reminds me of this:



I also thought I saw some corgi in Potato, @KiwiMoose, in picture #5. @Anstarx, Potato looks like a very sweet dog who is adjusting quickly!  In picture #2, the safe space looks like more than just a corner; it looks like it replicates the small caged environment Potato previously lived in. Dogs also like enclosed spaces where they feel safe, Which is why crates covered on the top sides and back with a blanket are preferred safe spaces for many dogs. It’s wonderful that potato has that space to retreat to and work her confidence up as she adjusts to her wonderful new home with you.

Our experience with adult rescues is that it takes at least a year for them to completely adjust, so you can expect to see new surprises emerging as your relationship grows.  Our adult rescue from Spain, a Brittany we have now had for three years, is still developing new play behaviors. The Brittany we adopted from Texas in June doesn’t seem to really know how to play with toys, But in all other aspects seems to be well adjusted.  We think he lived in a home before. The three Brittanys that were kennel dogs took much longer to open up and for us to see their personalities.

I am so glad you shared your joy over getting your new best friend!  ❤


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Feb 10, 2022)

@Anstarx , sounds like a match made in heaven. So happy for both of you. I agree wth the others, he looks very much like a corgi. So he may begin to show some herding behaviour in the future.


----------



## Guspuppy (Feb 12, 2022)

I love this so much! My friend adopted a older dog from a puppy mill who did not know how to play. I think she was 6 at the time. Had never been out of her crate. She has learned and now tennis balls are her favorite thing ever! Potato is still young, he will learn so much with you. I can feel the happiness just looking at the photos.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Feb 12, 2022)

Aw he's so cute. I have two foster fails myself so I know how it goes.


----------



## bwtapestry (Jul 18, 2022)

New member and just read your post. Hopefully you and potato are doing very well. Blessings come in many forms and are often dogs!


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you for bringing up this thread, @bwtapestry.  I seem to have missed it before and although I am happy for @Anstarx, I am thrilled to have had the opportunity to see the video posted by @KiwiMoose.  It brings tears of joy to my eyes.


----------



## bwtapestry (Jul 18, 2022)

earlene said:


> Thank you for bringing up this thread, @bwtapestry.  I seem to have missed it before and although I am happy for @Anstarx, I am thrilled to have had the opportunity to see the video posted by @KiwiMoose.  It brings tears of joy to my eyes.


That video is so beautiful and yes it brings tears.  I loved it as well!!


----------



## scmorgans (Jul 19, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh Potato is so lovely and so lucky to have found you!  Such an adorable boy.  It looks to me like he has some corgi in him.
> Have a look at this heartwarming advertisement for a New Zealand company.  Your story reminds me of this:



KiwiMoose Thank you for sharing the video!! It brought tears to my eyes! As a dog breeder and soaper (etc), the video echo's truth. Again, Thank you!


----------



## Lauriertje (Jul 19, 2022)

Ohh I love all those animals, give them a big hug from me <3


----------

